# Shed Mount!!



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Looks sweet!!! I'd guess and say in the 60" to 70" range. :thumb:


----------



## bsk72512 (Dec 12, 2005)

That is a great idea, if angled the right way would make an awesome compound bow or crossbow stand for floor display.:thumbs_up


----------



## josh s. (Feb 9, 2008)

thats pretty neat.....and its a nice one for sure....I would probley agree on the 60-70 range. It looks like you stained the crap out of it.


----------



## dmitchell28 (Aug 31, 2006)

actually the horns havent been stained but the wood and cedar got a good coat of stain. The horns are just naturally chocolate horns...gotta love east tennessee deer


----------



## dmitchell28 (Aug 31, 2006)

i was thinking it would score around that!!! I just wasnt sure. I just wish I had the other side..it wouldnt be sitting on this pretty base!!!!! lol


----------



## teambackstrap (Jan 2, 2009)

i dont think it would go 160 im think with the other side equaly maybe 145


----------



## dmitchell28 (Aug 31, 2006)

still a big deer either way you look at it. Well he was a big deer.


----------



## dmitchell28 (Aug 31, 2006)

Everyone ask what I have stained the antler with, but I havent stained it at all.  It was just a chocolate horn deer. The antler was passed down from my grandfather, he found it probably 35-40 years ago!!!


----------



## teambackstrap (Jan 2, 2009)

I agree that is no matter how big a trophy and that is deff not a stained antler it is very hard to stain an antler that unique of a color i live in iowa and i harvest choclate horn deer like this on every couple of years its from rubbing on sappy trees that stains it that way. such as pine.


----------



## dmitchell28 (Aug 31, 2006)

I like the chocolate horns, They are usually bigger deer and mature, and it just seems to be a status symbol or something. I dont know what I am trying to say


----------



## teambackstrap (Jan 2, 2009)

well the status thing isnt neccasarily true. the first buck i ever shot had choclate horns and he was a choclate horn deer but i like choclate horn deer to gives the rack more character. it also depends on where the deer live on the color of there antlers.


----------



## teambackstrap (Jan 2, 2009)

also it could be malnutrition i just looked it up


----------



## Jeremyks (Dec 30, 2008)

thats a neat idea


----------



## Reflexman (Dec 14, 2008)

looks great :thumbs_up


----------



## dmitchell28 (Aug 31, 2006)

thanks guys!!! I appreciate you guys commenting and looking


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

i have some sheds i found i might just try something like that:thumbs_up


----------



## dmitchell28 (Aug 31, 2006)

the real trick is getting the cedar worked out to fit the horn perfect! It took lots of tedious work. And then it was choosing the right wood to go for the base. Luckily by old boss had some 100+ year old barn wood that they used for flooring for a luxury log home laying around. Well I made good use of it. Glad you guys liked it...have to get some more pictures up for you all.


----------



## dmitchell28 (Aug 31, 2006)

here is the horn by itself..working on the base


----------



## judger101 (Jan 11, 2009)

cool way to display a shed, i think ill have to try something similar


----------



## dmitchell28 (Aug 31, 2006)

here are a few more pictures.


----------



## awoodsrat (Dec 24, 2008)

That is a cool idea!


----------

